# Smok TVF4 mini backup kit



## Roodt (1/8/16)

Looking for one of these urgently, any suppliers that can help out?


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/8/16)

Roodt said:


> View attachment 62425
> 
> 
> Looking for one of these urgently, any suppliers that can help out?


I saw them on vapeking site bud


----------



## Roodt (1/8/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I saw them on vapeking site bud


So did i, all sold out now


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/8/16)

Roodt said:


> So did i, all sold out now


Ouch sorry bud, only place Ive seen them


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/10/16)

Also looking for this


----------



## Hiro (10/10/16)

I need one of these backup kits too...


----------



## Roodt (11/10/16)

I managed to get a backup kit a while back, used both coils, and the improvement was amazing. So much more flavour and taste. Sadly now both coils are busted and i can't find replacement coils...


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/10/16)

Roodt said:


> I managed to get a backup kit a while back, used both coils, and the improvement was amazing. So much more flavour and taste. Sadly now both coils are busted and i can't find replacement coils...



Replacement coils are the normal SMOK Micro coils, no?


----------



## Roodt (11/10/16)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Replacement coils are the normal SMOK Micro coils, no?



As far as i can remember they were completely different "new" coils. I have already binned them, or i would have checked...


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/10/16)

Vape King now restocks this - online orders only though.


----------

